# Probar SCR



## yukardo (Jun 12, 2007)

Saludos

Como puedo hacer para probar un scr? preferiblemente que sea con un multimetro. gracias de antemano por su ayuda


----------



## JV (Jun 12, 2007)

Hola yukardo, recuerda que un SCR es un diodo controlado, conduce cuando se activa el gate.

Saludos..


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 13, 2007)

deberia marcarte en posicion  diodos 1.2V entre gate y catodo, es una medida rapida, para probar si esta chamuscado.


----------



## JV (Jun 13, 2007)

Esa forma de controlarlo no la conocia, te indica solo si esta quemado o si esta bien a secas?

Saludos..


----------



## electronic2009 (Jun 11, 2010)

gracias por el consejo.


----------



## Armando2408 (Jun 11, 2010)

Depende de que potencia es el SCR. por que si es de unos 20 amperes, para arriba, medirá unos pocos OHM´S (40 @ 100, aprox ), decompuerta a Cátdo. Y, entre Ánodo y Cátodo, varios Mega Ohm´s.


----------



## su35 (Jun 12, 2010)

mira las primeras paginas de un manual ECG. te enseñan como probarlo con un multimetro.


----------



## Armando2408 (Jun 15, 2010)

Sal u35, graciaspor tu coentario. No tngo duda sobre como probar SCR´s. Más bien, quice poner una nota aclartoria acerca de la dda de Yukardo.
Hasta pronto, grcias.

Saludos u35, gracias por tu comentario. No tengo duda sobre como probar SCR´s. Más bien, quice poner una nota aclaratoria acerca de la duda de Yukardo.
Hasta pronto, gracias.


----------



## Mandrake (Jun 19, 2010)

yukardo dijo:


> . . . probar un scr? preferiblemente que sea con un multimetro . . .



Primero consigue un cable con pinzas caiman en sus extremos. Tambien debes conocer la disposicion de los terminales del SCR.









Colocas el multimetro en modo ohmetro, en la escala mas baja de resistencia.
Con el cable caiman, sujeta un extremo al anodo del SCR y el otro extremo a la *punta de prueba roja*, La *punta de prueba negra *apoyala al catodo; el ohmetro indicara un valor infinito.

Sin desconectar, apoya la *punta de prueba roja* a la compuerta (gate); el ohmetro indicara una reistencia baja.
Sin desconectar, retira la *punta de prueba roja* de la  compuerta (gate); el ohmetro continuara indicando una reistencia baja.
El SCR estara bueno, si los pasos anteriormente descritos se cumplen en la prueba; cualquier otro resultado, indica que esta defectuoso


----------



## sjulios (Ago 3, 2012)

y que pasa si tienes lectura entre el gate y el catodo, significa quen esta dañado por que el mcr100 me da esa lectura


----------



## Scooter (Ago 3, 2012)

¿Que lectura? Entre la puerta y el cátodo hay un diodo simple y como tal se ha de comportar; 0,6 o 0,7V en directa e infinito en inversa.


----------



## carlom (Oct 11, 2012)

saludos amigos... eso del scr igual aplica con un put??? quiero comprobar si aun funciona el put 2n6028, les adjunto el datsheet del transistor... Ah! agradezco cualquier aporte de antemano....


----------



## Alice (Oct 22, 2021)

Hola amigos estoy revisando una fuente y me surgieron algunas dudas con las mediciones que me da un SCR que se encuentra en la salida. Es el BT153X
Entre cátodo y gate me da una resistencia fija de 125 ohm.
Entre cátodo y ánodo no me da resistencia. Pero tengo duda en la primera lectura que les comente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 23, 2021)

Alice dijo:


> Hola amigos estoy revisando una fuente y me surgieron algunas dudas con las mediciones que me da un SCR que se encuentra en la salida. Es el BT153X
> *Entre cátodo y gate me da una resistencia fija de 125 ohm.*
> Entre cátodo y ánodo no me da resistencia. Pero tengo duda en la primera lectura que les comente.


Es correcto
Además entre ánodo y cátodo la resistencia debe ser *∞ *en ambos sentidos (Polaridad del multímetro) 

Al estar "*Cebado*"
Entre ánodo y cátodo la resistencia debe ser muy baja, solo unas decenas de *Ω*
Entre cátodo y ánodo la resistencia debe ser *∞*


----------



## Alice (Oct 23, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Es correcto
> Además entre ánodo y cátodo la resistencia debe ser *∞ *en ambos sentidos (Polaridad del multímetro)
> 
> Al estar "*Cebado*"
> ...


Gracias por la repuesta Fogonazo. 
Al parecer esta bueno.
También me llamaba la atención que cuando polarizaba el gate entre cátodo y ánodo la lectura que aparece son los 125 ohm  de entre K y G 🤔  pero lo he hecho con otro SCR y las lecturas son parecidas y con lo que me confirmas ya no dudo de su correcto funcionamiento.
Estoy buscando donde postear la falla de la fuente pues la he revisado y creo  estar necesitando un poco de ayuda, es una fuente de 72 volt 5A de moto eléctrica. 
Saludos y gracias


----------

